# Wolfie Needs Help



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi! My name is Wolfie.​














*URGENT: As of 3/20 he will be left unsupervised and only fed every 3 or 4 days. **Please help Wolfie find a home now!*
This is sweet Wolfie, a GSD/Husky. He is about 4 to 5 years old, neutered but not up to date on anything. He is VERY sweet around people and can get along well with female dogs, males- it depends on the male. He has been outside most of his life but if someone would like to try him inside that would be great. The shelter has closed, so Wolfie's adoption is *super urgent*. Please contact Kandi at 715-442-5301 or [email protected]. 
Thank you







He is at 
*German Shepherd Rescue Alliance of Wisconsin* 

Madison, WI ​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He wont be fed everyday!!!!! Help, Help!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thread titles in this forum are to follow a particular format, shown in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html#post1261994

I've done a mod notification so that your thread title can be changed. In the future, please use the correct format.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

He is already listed in the NON-Urgent section.

The URGENT section is for dogs in high kill shelters only.


----------

